

Getting ~28,000 devs' email addresses in a couple hours - carlsednaoui
http://carlsednaoui.com/post/34763861390/getting-28-000-devs-email-addresses-in-couple-hours

======
achille
Except you can't use it for any legitimate purpose, as this would violate the
CAN-SPAM Act.

~~~
biot
In this particular case, it's true. According to Section 7704(b)(1)(A)(i) [0]
harvesting emails is considered an aggravated violation of the CAN-SPAM act
and is subject to triple the statutory fines per section 7706(2)(f)(3)(C). The
normal statutory fines are up to $250 per violation per section
7706(2)(f)(3)(A). Doing the math, 28000 * $250 is $7,000,000.

Fortunately, according to 7706(2)(f)(3)(B) this is capped at $2,000,000.
However, this is prior to triple damages taking effect for aggravated
violations of section 7704. This means that those 28,000 emails (should one be
foolish enough to email them) carry a CAN-SPAM penalty of up to $6,000,000. Or
about $214 per email address. I hope it's worth it.

[0] <http://uscode.house.gov/download/pls/15C103.txt>

~~~
carlsednaoui
Ohh wow, I wasn't aware of this, thanks for sharing. Good thing I've already
deleted the DB and have absolutely no plan on emailing any of these email
addresses...

------
davidbrent
Sorry, but nothing about this is shocking. There are a million easy ways to
mine good lists, but as achille pointed out, they are basically worthless.

~~~
carlsednaoui
Hey David, I agree with you but the point I was trying to get across is that
if you dislike receiving unsolicited emails then you should try to make it
harder for random people (such as recruiters) to get your email addy.

------
drharris
... and have ~28,000 ignore any email you send.

Email addresses of technically-savvy people are nearly worthless unless you
have something they desperately need. Any person to email me without a prior
relationship or mutual connection goes straight to my "never do business with"
list, if they manage to pass my spam filters. I imagine most developers are
similar.

~~~
carlsednaoui
\- "Any person to email me without a prior relationship or mutual connection
goes straight to my "never do business with" list" Why would you have your
email publicly available on GH if you only answer email from people with whom
you've had a prior relationship (or have a mutual connection) with? I'm really
curious to know since in both cases the person either already has your email
address or he/she can ask for an intro from the mutual connection.

Also, playing devil's advocate here: What if someone is launching a new tool
for developers? This list could come in really handy.

Edit: Following achille's comment, such a list could not be used for any
legitimate purpose.

